# Uchee Creek Archery Club Website



## RGRToon (Apr 11, 2008)

We have a new webpage http://www.ucheecreek-archery.com  Our club is located on the Alabama side of Fort Benning.  Membership and shoots are open to the public, you don't have to be in, retired from, or have any relationship with the military to join the club or come out and shoot.  Our next club shoot is 20 April from 0830 to 1400 (2p.m.).  Check out our site and if you have any questions email me at bobby.toon@us.army.mil.


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 11, 2008)

Bobby

How come you didn't list your cell phone number? I mean since everyone in the free world already has it!!

Brian Dansby


----------



## dhardegree (Apr 13, 2008)

Bobby, did you design the site?  It looks good.  I just hope it stays updated, not like the previous one.

David


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 14, 2008)

Uchee has an Augusta warm up this Sunday. Hope to see ya'll there.


----------



## RGRToon (Apr 14, 2008)

One goal we had this season was to do a better job advertising our club.  The old webpage was maintained by a club member.  Our new site is part of and will be maintained by the MWR IT section.  This should mean it is updated.


----------



## dhardegree (Apr 14, 2008)

Cool!


----------

